# New Season of American Loggers Starts August 13



## mercer_me (Aug 3, 2009)

The new season of American Loggers starts Thursday August 13 at 9:00 pm. I can't wait I love American Loggers.


----------



## Oly's Stump (Aug 4, 2009)

Come on...Swamp Loggers with Bobby Goodson Logger is better!


----------



## s13rymos (Aug 4, 2009)

Oly's Stump said:


> Come on...Swamp Loggers with Bobby Goodson Logger is better!



:agree2::stupid:


----------



## mercer_me (Aug 13, 2009)

I am waching last season's episodes right now and I can't wait for the new episodes.


----------



## mercer_me (Aug 13, 2009)

Just wached the new episode, it was great. I can't wait for the rest of the new episodes.


----------



## groundsmgr (Aug 14, 2009)

Watched that show last night it was good, couple of new drivers this year, no playboy. But I like the new tri axle western star.


----------



## mercer_me (Aug 14, 2009)

groundsmgr said:


> Watched that show last night it was good, couple of new drivers this year, no playboy. But I like the new tri axle western star.



That truck is wicked nice. I saw it a the logging exbo in Bangor.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 14, 2009)

The show had almost no logging footage. Nothing but truck roll overs and break downs.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 14, 2009)

Oly's Stump said:


> Come on...Swamp Loggers with Bobby Goodson Logger is better!


:agree2:tom trees


----------



## Mike Van (Aug 15, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> The show had almost no logging footage. Nothing but truck roll overs and break downs.



I gotta agree Brad, they could have named it "American Truckers" too.


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 21, 2009)

American or mainerd truckers would have been a much better name.

Watching west canajans lumber 16 foot wide off roaders around would be MUCH more entertaining


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 4, 2009)

That season was great. I loved every episode. I wish it wasn't over. But I can't wait until season 3.


----------



## Steve K (Sep 5, 2009)

They should have named it 'Pecker Pole Truckers', or 'Pelletier Pecker Pole Truckers of America'. Really all it is trucking little poles to the mills...


----------



## rmihalek (Sep 5, 2009)

I think they need to focus more on the actual logging, and less on the trucking. While the trucking part is cool (and dangerous) I think they have adequately covered that aspect of the job. 

I'd like them to follow a feller-buncher/forwarder crew (or crews) for an episode or two. Show us exactly how each machine works. Also, what are the days like for the guys running those machines? When do they start work? What do they eat for breakfast at Telos camp? Who makes their lunches, etc. How frequently do they sharpen the sawchain on the FB grapple? I know it seems mundane, but that's the job, so show us the job.


----------



## hermit (Sep 5, 2009)

I watch a lot of the shows, but it isn't much about logging, seems all they show is the misfortunes and whinning about not making 30,000 a day and going broke.


----------



## 056 kid (Sep 5, 2009)

Steve K said:


> They should have named it 'Pecker Pole Truckers', or 'Pelletier Pecker Pole Truckers of America'. Really all it is trucking little poles to the mills...





I agree how mundane


----------



## Mike Van (Sep 6, 2009)

Me, I like to see a logging show where a man has a chainsaw in hand. I guess thats going by the wayside today. It seems if you don't have 2 million tied up in equipment & an ulcer from worrying about the payments, you just aren't where it's at - ????


----------



## floyd (Sep 10, 2009)

As others said, trucking... not logging. 

I hope the money the "stars" of the show get is enough to overcome the perception many viewers have of them. I see alot of ID10T stuff.


----------



## HARRY BARKER (Sep 19, 2009)

rmihalek said:


> I think they need to focus more on the actual logging, and less on the trucking. While the trucking part is cool (and dangerous) I think they have adequately covered that aspect of the job.
> 
> I'd like them to follow a feller-buncher/forwarder crew (or crews) for an episode or two. Show us exactly how each machine works. Also, what are the days like for the guys running those machines? When do they start work? What do they eat for breakfast at Telos camp? Who makes their lunches, etc. How frequently do they sharpen the sawchain on the FB grapple? I know it seems mundane, but that's the job, so show us the job.


:agree2:


----------



## MarylandGuy (Jan 15, 2010)

I find it very refreshing that Bobby Goodson talks to his workers in a civil tone when they screw up. While the guys in the PNW are always pushing their worker's buttons. I guess they do it for TV.

I have to say that guy who uses a boat to retrieve wood is the cats meow. He abuses his son. I would love to sit in on a shrink session with that father and son team. The dad is off his rocker. His son is going to be messed up for years after the old man dies.


----------

